
Clover Health, a Data-Driven Health Insurance Startup, Raises $100M - Chris911
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/17/clover-health-a-data-driven-health-insurance-startup-raises-100m/
======
pkaye
I think there can be lots of efficiency improvements that can be done at a
hospital through IT innovations. Basically better interconnection and
automation of system and services.

~~~
newjersey
Any solution that does not involve Epic or Cerner would be a good start.

~~~
blastrotaco
Honest question. I've heard of these companies but I'm not familiar at all
with the industry -- what's bad about them?

~~~
newjersey
Let's put it this way: one of the leads I used to work with quit to work with
cerner and he came back for his old job the following month.

------
sytse
This is debt and equity. At least $4m equity, I suspect most of it is debt.

